# exploding carbon express



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI

that hurts just looking at it, if i had a vicodin i would take one for him, damn. i got a feeling he'll convert to aluminum after this horrible event. hope the young man heels well and no nerve or tendon damage.


----------

